# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Fully vaxxed, fully boosted, boosted with "tweaked" booster, CDC director has Covid

## Anti Federalist

Ok, can this asinine booster bull$#@! finally come to an end?

Whatever they are, they do not work against catching, spreading, or having symptoms of Covid19.

They are unsafe and ineffective.

Stop pushing this $#@!...enough is enough.




* CDC director Dr. Rochelle Walensky comes down with COVID a month after booster shot*

https://nypost.com/2022/10/22/cdc-di...after-booster/

By Mary Kay Linge	
October 22, 2022 1:33pm Updated

The director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has tested positive for COVID-19  one month after she publicly celebrated getting her booster shot.

Dr. Rochelle Walensky, who tested positive Friday night, is experiencing mild symptoms, according to a release posted to social media. She is isolating at home and will participate in her planned meetings virtually.

On Sept. 22, Walensky tweeted a picture of herself getting jabbed with an updated version of the COVID-19 shot, along with a message urging others to follow her lead.

Laboratory data suggest these updated vaccines provide increased protection against currently circulating variants, she promised.

Pfizer formulated the tweaked version of the shot to better target the dominant Omicron variant, the company said.

Its studies on the new jab did not track how well the updated booster prevented COVID-19 cases, or discover how long its added protection would last.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Dr. Rochelle Walensky, who tested positive Friday night, is “experiencing mild symptoms,”


But it's _mild_! 

And that proves that, uh, well, that uh...it's a mild case!

----------


## Anti Globalist

Can't wait for headline that says she tested positive for covid after receiving yet another booster.

----------


## Cleaner44

Covid = common cold

----------


## Slave Mentality

It would be so much worse if she had not been vaccinated.

-The Needled Up

----------


## Anti Globalist

Daily reminder that these clowns continue to get saline shots and haven't actually received any legitimate covid shot.

----------


## WisconsinLiberty

*CDC Head Walensky Gets Highly Publicized Covid Booster  Then Gets Covid*

The New American
October 25, 2022


CDC director Rochelle Walensky said last year that vaccinated people do not carry the virus, dont get sick.

Then she, just recently, got a Covid vaccine, contracted the virus, and got sick.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) issued a statement about her situation on Saturday. Walensky is up to date with her vaccines, Politico relates the CDC as saying, and is experiencing mild symptoms. She is isolating at home, per her agencys guidance.

Walenskys latest genetic-therapy agent (GTA, aka vaccine) shot reception was a publicized event, with mask theater and all, as the tweet below evidences.
...


*Full Article:*
https://thenewamerican.com/cdc-head-...en-gets-covid/

----------


## donnay

She needs to come out publicly and tell the people she and her group were wrong.  The shots are not effective.  

Where are the censors to stop the misinformation?

----------

